# Leather Pimpin' My Retractable Starship



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Did a little sowing and added an adjustable paracord rifle-sling to carry it comfortably.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Now adding the leather bumps the price an extra 100 dollars right ?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok boss,

I know we kid but I have a few suggestions. Maybe put the leather work on the handle and if you attach one end of the sling to the underside of the fork and the other end to the arm brace (like a rifle) it would carry better. Also maybe add a section of cobra stiching (how to videos are easy to find on the web) to the sling to class it up a bit.

I'm loving the story being told in the pictures

"Look at that!"
"I shall kill it!"
Then the POV shot from the target.

Next time you've got to put in the "I'm just walkin around minding my own business" shot to set up the story and maybe a shot of you holding the little bugger you took care of to wrap it all up. If the pictures are gonna be over the top a cape might not be out of line.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Ok boss,
> I know we kid but I have a few suggestions. Maybe put the leather work on the handle and if you attach one end of the sling to the underside of the fork and the other end to the arm brace (like a rifle) it would carry better. Also maybe add a section of cobra stiching (how to videos are easy to find on the web) to the sling to class it up a bit.
> I'm loving the story being told in the pictures
> "Look at that!"
> ...


 For some reason I am reminded of this:




Hahahaha


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 71646


 " Zoolander " showing Blue Steel


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Ok boss,
> 
> I know we kid but I have a few suggestions. Maybe put the leather work on the handle and if you attach one end of the sling to the underside of the fork and the other end to the arm brace (like a rifle) it would carry better. Also maybe add a section of cobra stiching (how to videos are easy to find on the web) to the sling to class it up a bit.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I like the cobra stitching suggestion. Where would you put it? As for leather in the handle, maybe I'll give it a try. It would look good, but the problem is I like the feel of hickory wood in the hand. Tying the "rifle sling" across the body (like a traditional rifle or a guitar) was my 1st try. The carrying ease is about the same, but the problem is that I don't like having hanging things in front of my line of vision when I shoot.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Pretty good in concept actually. Also a folding stock would work as a compact carry star ship, a bolt through the pistol grip would serve as the "hinge".. See my gallery drawing...maybe easier to make than a telescoping one?? Good idea tho Sr. Shockley.

I like the tie dye T shirt.

chuck


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

That's very cool!

I can see a lot of love of slingin' went into it!

Cheers!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Edit: Deleted all content as this is a necro'd post and shockley is banned. No point in replying. Sorry.


----------

